

A cumulative $20,000 in tips has now been sent via the Reddit bitcointip bot - tjaerv
http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1dfv2l/a_bit_of_bitcointips_statistics/

======
slinkyavenger
And tomorrow it'll be a cumulative $200, and in a few months it'll be a
cumulative $450,371, until the next day when it's only been $2.17.

Ok, that's mostly hyperbole, but I have to ask, does that figure include the
amount the bitcoins were worth at the time of transfer?

------
tjaerv
Find the sub-reddit for the bitcointip bot at:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/bitcointip>

